# Guy's What moisturiser do you use?



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey there ppl, mainly 1 for the guys, but just wanted to find out what the other guys on here use to mositurise and where they normally get it from?

I used to use nivea for men, still do really but only when i can get it on offer (normaly price is around £7-8), to expensive for me, lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Err....what?


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Have a look through here : http://http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/87954-male-beauty-products.html


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

johnstons BABY lotion...... :thumb:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I use Olay for that truly fresh look


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

strange_days said:


> I use Olay for that truly fresh look


 :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Wildbill said:


> :lol:


Reps Reps I'm craving them atm.

Spare some change guv ??


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

i use this its my misses' :whistling: Its stupidly cheap and better than any of the others ive tried


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ask the guys in the gym....

You know....the ones with spikey hair and blonde highlights, fake tans....tight white v neck t shirts on.

You'll find them in the bench pressing and curling only section.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I showe using Dove bodywash every day as I get really bad stretchmarks and I'm trying to keep my skin as moisturiser and elastic as possible for my comp prep


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Reps Reps I'm craving them atm.
> 
> Spare some change guv ??


I'll trade :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> Ask the guys in the gym....
> 
> You know....the ones with spikey hair and blonde highlights, fake tans....tight white v neck t shirts on.
> 
> You'll find them in the bench pressing and curling only section.


As you can no doubt see from my avi, that is me down to a tee mate:cursing:

I had to moisturise my legs twice daily over the last couple of weeks after putting on 21lbs in approx 3 weeks, I really should man up a bit eh


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

suliktribal dont post if youve nothing good to say!

He is asking a questions about moisturiser, what dont you understand about that?

I just use simple moisturiser twice a day and a good face scrub in the morning


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Lóreal..........


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

StephenC said:


> As you can no doubt see from my avi, that is me down to a tee mate:cursing:
> 
> I had to moisturise my legs twice daily over the last couple of weeks after putting on 21lbs in approx 3 weeks, I really should man up a bit eh


Love you!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

heres what i use










and i also use this one aswell


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Ahh, I'm just jealous.

No point in me using moisturiser. Can't make a silk purse out of a pigs ear!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I showe using Dove bodywash every day as I get really bad stretchmarks and I'm trying to keep my skin as moisturiser and elastic as possible for my comp prep


All you need is cocoa butter mate, I use the one called tummy butter which is for pregnant women lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

AB1990 said:


> suliktribal dont post if youve nothing good to say!
> 
> He is asking a questions about moisturiser, what dont you understand about that?
> 
> I just use simple moisturiser twice a day and a good face scrub in the morning


Freedom of speech. Just a bit of banter, that's all.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> All you need is cocoa butter mate, I use the one called tummy butter which is for pregnant women lol


Just one more thing to do though mate, not enough hours in the day as it is, thanks for the advice though


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nivea Soft this stuff is brilliant, been using it for years


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

not hijacking here but anyone use a decent hand moisturiser?? serious question before some numpty says sperm:rolleyes:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The new Dove for men range looks good.


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

very good stuff.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i use doublebase for my face.babyoil for the rest straight after bath or shower


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Get e45 or nivea for ya face. Baby oil or even vaseline for your skin(not your face). You dont need much and it will last a while.


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

E45 mate. Cheap as chips


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Dermotropics moisturiser on my face, neck and backs of my hands. Babyoil for the rest, unless there is stretchmarks or spots in which case those parts get a dermotropics custom stretch protection gel, or their custom gel for spots.

J


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

cocoa butter for me mate.


----------

